# Some Airshow Pictures



## Dark Matter (Jul 25, 2009)

Here are some of my pictures:

Engoy. 


























































And I have a few more.

Comments please.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 25, 2009)

There was like a million people there, and I managed to get lost.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 26, 2009)

P-38.....**drool**


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2009)

Great shot of the business end of the A-10!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2009)

MORE!!!!

And what show was this exactly???


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2009)

Great shots man, love the business end of the A-10 too!!!


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw the P-38 fly in formation with the F-22. 

I'was the Sioux Falls Airshow.

I'l see if I can get the other pictures out of my camera.

BTW I'm leaving for vacation today.


----------

